# Blank Reccomendations



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

anybody care to chime in on what blank I should take a look at? Wanting a drumrod that can throw upto 12 & bait without any problems and will be tossing 8 & bait at the minimum. Currently tossing an allstar breakaway 1509 and love this rod, but nobody makes them anymore so.... Havent thrown any of the wheeler blanks cept the inferno. Felt stiffer than the allstar. 

Hear raves bout the fusion and fusion mag. Im pretty sure the nail isnt what I want from what everyone sais. The Inferno only got thrown once with a magged avet on it so I didnt really lay it out & hit hard but it felt stiffer than the 1509 all* noticeably. 

Would anybody be willing to meet me up at the field in ethridge one day and let me throw a fusion or fusion mag with my reel to see how i like em?


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Get that magnum.. I have the Nail... when you see me on the beach, I'll let you have a go at it. The name itself has me sold. MAGNUM!!!!


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

i have the all* 1509 which i think is the same as the breakaway.i love it and couldn't see needing anything stiffer.i've thrown 8 and 1/2 a bunker with no problem but don't know about 12 and bait.that would have to be about a pound!whew!


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Id say Fusion, Rainshadow 1509, and Outcast ....not in any particular order. Ive owned almost every heaver made except the Purglass rods, and these 3 are what I have left and love em all.

Not sure about 12-bait, usually Im doin somethin else if it takes that much to hold. 

Adam


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

yeah, well drumming along the va coast last fall I noticed with a 15mph NE wind it took atleast 10 to hold, but 12 did best. 


If I cant hold with 12 I call it quits. thats why I was asking. The allstar breakaway handles 12 fine. I want a blank similar to it is why. Ide prefer to stay away from the rainshadow. Dont want any batson blanks. 

I hear the fusion & fusion mag are the shit, but if it cant handle atleast 10 n bait, then I dont wanna waste my money. Ide love more than nothing to throw a fusion and fusion mag if anyone would be willing to give me the time of day & allow me too. 


If anyone is willing to let me throw one, ide be more than happy to compensate for such with some cold miller lights or the beer of your choice. 12pk on me.:beer: im in chesapeake less than 5 minutes from the ethridge field, but i dont mind makin a lil travel within an hour of here to do it. lemme know.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Al has the Fusion, and he drinks b/l's.


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

The Fusion will handle 10-n-bait just fine & I have confidence that the Magnum would man handle 12-n-bait, although I havent tried it.


----------

